# Cheap Food-safe Adhesive/sealant?



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/11/07)

I've got some cheap stainless steel tubing that I figured I would make a thermowell out of. I thought about sitting it between hammer and anvil to seal up the end, then got to thinking about chemical means. I don't want to weld it and I figure I probably won't be able to braze it with my propane torch.

What do you think? I've not seen anything in Bunnings that claims to be food safe. Should I break my vow to WestFarmers and visit another shop?


----------



## mika (11/11/07)

This is something I captured from an old post, never used it so can't give it a personal rating...



> I have used Dow Corning Silicone Sealant. Now the number escapes me but I think this is the one "Dow Corning Product R732" The MSDS is available from their website. Suitable for use in food contact/machinery. Food grade and rated to 232C.


----------



## sathid (11/11/07)

Try contacting Sika. (www.sika.com.au) they manufacture a range of industrial and retail sealants and adhesives, and are stocked by any good hardware store (although you might have to order some products in). 

You may have heard of sikaflex. It is one of their better known product ranges.


Alternatively perhaps using a flange and gasket may be useful?


----------



## Quintrex (11/11/07)

Spills, go for any silicon rated for use in aquariums!!!!

Or another option, I think i read somewhere(on here?) that someone contacted selleys and was told "unofficially" that their roof and gutter silicon is food grade!

Q


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (11/11/07)

Quintrex said:


> Spills, go for any silicon rated for use in aquariums!!!!



Aha! I'd had this thought myself, figuring that ichthyologists would want food-safe sealant but did not want to put the thought into anyone's mind, in case it was plausible nonsense.

It also comes in tiny tubes that don't cost much, given that I need probably a quarter of a millilitre to seal the end of the tube...

Cheers!


----------



## sathid (11/11/07)

food grade at room temp might not be food grade at elevated temps, and the sealants used might not be suitable for elevated temps (most of the retail ones aren't).

Before you use anything, try and get as much information from the manufacturer as possible.


----------



## Ross (11/11/07)

Aquarium sealant is NOT rated food grade in wort. The only product that Selleys claim to be safe in wort, is Knead It.

That said, I just use a bit of araldite or Aquarium sealant in the end of the tube & crimp it tight. The amount of product in touch with the wort is virtually nil.

cheers Ross


----------



## Quintrex (11/11/07)

sathid said:


> food grade at room temp might not be food grade at elevated temps, and the sealants used might not be suitable for elevated temps (most of the retail ones aren't).
> 
> Before you use anything, try and get as much information from the manufacturer as possible.



I was thinking that once the silicon is cured, it "should" be fairly safe for further use as all the silicon units are polymerized, probably the thing that makes it not food grade, is if there is the chance of impurities, or it uses a toxic(or harmful) curing agent. The aquarium silicone uses acetic acid as a curing agent, which is volatile and will be gone shortly after the polymer is cured. Once cured, silicone is temperature stable at -100 - 250 afaik, well within brewing temps.
A lot of tropical fish are extremely sensitive to chemicals, so.... I guess what I'm getting at is, I would do it, but if you have any doubts do the research and make up your own mind, definitely consulting the manufacturer would be high on the list.

Q


----------



## Jye (11/11/07)

Im going to vote for just folding the end over with a hammer and not worrying about chemicals. I have 2 like this and it works very well.


----------



## BenH (11/11/07)

I've used Dow Corning Silastic 732 before. Got mine from Blackwoods:
http://www2.blackwoods.com.au/infoBANKprod...2&P=2027481

Food safe and temp resistant.


----------



## Thirsty Boy (12/11/07)

Or you ask me and I give you a tube of food grade silicone sealant that one of the fitters at work gave me... I need to get out of the house at some stage tomorrow.. I'll bring it round. You can help me fix my temp controller in return.


----------

